# [TROLL...]Et si Linux représentait 90 % des utilisateurs

## anonjoe

Franchement, a-t'on intéret a ce que Linux se répande, et qu'il absorbe la majorité des utilisateurs win ?

A mon avis ca apportera plus de problème que de solution, imaginez ce qui se passera :

On sera débordé de virus, d'adware... ca deviendra craignos, tout ce qu'on déteste sous win riquerai d'arrivé ici chez nous (bon ok pas tout mais des truc qd même).

Les p'tit malin créateur de saloperie qui ne s'occupe que de win eux aussi on pourrais les récupérés...

Enfin bon tout ca pour dire que plus d'utilisateur c'est bien trop ca crain.

Whaou j'fais même des rime a 2 balles   :Razz: 

----------

## zdra

On risque plus en effet, mais pas autant que windows il me semble... ne fusse que parce que linux est l'amis des developpeurs ! C'est logique, on a le code source de linux, donc si qqn a les compétences pour trouver un faille de sécurité, il a aussi les moyens de la corriger plutot que de l'exploiter !

Et puis on a plus à gagner qu'a perdre, t'imagine si on avait 90% d'utilisateurs de linux, tout les programmes seraient fait pour linux, tout les documents .sxw seraient lu par tout le monde comme si de rien n'était sans devoir se faire chier avec un format .doc que meme MS office sait pas lire ! On pourait enfin se connecter en ssh sur les pc des amis qui ont des problemes plutot que de devoir aller ché eux et risquer d'avoir des contactes sociaux  :Laughing: 

Evidement on chopperait plus de virus et crasses en tout genre  :Sad: 

----------

## CryoGen

BAh y'aurait peut etre des virus mais bon , pas autant que sous win , on est tous plus ou moins proteger par nos routeur/firewall 

Gentoo a son system de "security" avec portage (alala qu'elle est bien cette distrib  :Very Happy: )

Grace à la gestion efficace des utilisateurs un virus s'arretera surement aux /home et mount user(s)

Et puis avant qu'on se choppe un aussi gros bordel que la base de registre ou du service RPC de win sous linux ^^ on est tranquil  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Darkael

Oh non pitié, pas le troll des virus sous linux...   :Evil or Very Mad:   Tout a déja été dit à ce sujet (ok, peut-être pas ici   :Wink:  ), est-ce que ça en vaut vraiment la peine d'en parler?

 Bon je donne quand même rapidement mon avis vu que je me fais chier au taf et vu que j'ai jamais participé à un troll ici   :Twisted Evil:   : bien sur que les virus et autres cochonneries sont possibles sous linux, mais c'est beaucoup plus difficile sous linux de forcer quelqu'un à executer quelque chose et surtout, c'est beaucoup plus difficile de propager le virus dans un univers linux (trop hétérogène).

----------

## kaovei

en tout cas, il y a aura plus de jeux  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Plus de support pour le matériel ?

De toute façon plus de monde sous linux ne changera amha pas grand chose, la majorité ira sur des distribs grand publics et les autres sur des distribs plus difficiles d'accès. Sachant que personne n'utilise les mêmes logiciels, les mêmes outils d'administration, les mêmes outils d'administration, etc... il sera plus dur d'avoir des problèmes de type virus générique pour tout le monde. Ce n'est que mon point de vue qui n'engage que moi  :Smile: 

----------

## bassman_fr

n'oublions pas que sous windows 90 % des gens utilisent encore internet explorer (ha ha ha), c'est un exemple mais c'est valable pour des tas de logiciels (office,winzip, ...) Donc beaucoup plus facile de faire des virus qui exploiteront les failles de ces logiciels hyper répandus.

Sous linux hé hé il faudrait un virus qui exploite une faille de : galeon,konqueror, firefox, mozilla et d'autres à la fois . 

Enfin bref, si la diversité du parc logiciel reste ce qu'elle est actuellement, pas grand chose à craindre

----------

## zdra

tout a fait !! d'ailleur idéalement faut pas 90% sous linux, 10 % linux + 10% windows + 10% macOS + 10% bsd + ... etc.... amha il n'y a que comme ça qu'on peut véritablement combattre les virus... la diversité biologique et la meilleur de choses  :Laughing: 

----------

## Darkael

Si on commence tous à être d'accord et à dire la même chose, ce post n'a plus trop d'interet... (à part augmenter mon nombre de posts)

----------

## yaye

 *anonjoe wrote:*   

> Franchement, a-t'on intéret a ce que Linux se répande, et qu'il absorbe la majorité des utilisateurs win ?
> 
> A mon avis ca apportera plus de problème que de solution, imaginez ce qui se passera :
> 
> On sera débordé de virus, d'adware... ca deviendra craignos, tout ce qu'on déteste sous win riquerai d'arrivé ici chez nous (bon ok pas tout mais des truc qd même).
> ...

 

c'est vrai que cela serai horrible, vous vous rendez compte :

1) les fabriquants feraient des drivers pour leurs matos (incroyable)

2) les installations seraient simplifier pour correspondre au publique genre setup.exe (mais ou va le monde)

3) on pourrait presque tout faire et configurer sans jamais faire appel à un terminal (impensable)

4) les utilitaires de configurations graphiques seraient beaucoup plus nombreux et marcheraient pour la plupart (pas possible...)

5) les jeux PC sous Linux seraient dispo dans n'importe quel Auchan (mais quelle horreur)

6) les différents linux seraient ENFIN uniformisés afin que l'utilisateur ne soit pas perdu en passant d'un système à l'autre..

7) et patati ...

ha oui en effet, ça serai un vrai cauchemard  :Rolling Eyes: .. vaut mieux que Linux reste minoritaire   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *yaye wrote:*   

>  *anonjoe wrote:*   Franchement, a-t'on intéret a ce que Linux se répande, et qu'il absorbe la majorité des utilisateurs win ?
> 
> A mon avis ca apportera plus de problème que de solution, imaginez ce qui se passera :
> 
> On sera débordé de virus, d'adware... ca deviendra craignos, tout ce qu'on déteste sous win riquerai d'arrivé ici chez nous (bon ok pas tout mais des truc qd même).
> ...

 

c'est un peu ironique n'est ce pas ?

malgres tout, j'aime pas ton point 6, ils faut des distro differentes en gardant pour point commun la LSB : http://www.linuxbase.org/

----------

## Oupsman

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

> n'oublions pas que sous windows 90 % des gens utilisent encore internet explorer (ha ha ha), c'est un exemple mais c'est valable pour des tas de logiciels (office,winzip, ...) Donc beaucoup plus facile de faire des virus qui exploiteront les failles de ces logiciels hyper répandus.
> 
> Sous linux hé hé il faudrait un virus qui exploite une faille de : galeon,konqueror, firefox, mozilla et d'autres à la fois . 
> 
> Enfin bref, si la diversité du parc logiciel reste ce qu'elle est actuellement, pas grand chose à craindre

 

Non, mais un virus qui attaque les services plus génériques comme bind, apache, ftpd ou samba ?

Il pourrait faire de gros dégats je pense. 

Et je pense qu'il ne faut pas oublier que le premier virus était sous Unix.

[mode gros trolleur velu]

Et si Linux était aussi répandu à 90%, vous seriez tous sous Windows pour ne pas faire comme tout le monde

[img:7c6edef97e]http://oupsman.no-ip.org/files/badgrin.gif[/img:7c6edef97e] <=== Tain fait ch.er on peut pas lier d'images externes ?

[/mode gros trolleur velu]

----------

## yaye

juste un peu ironique, juste un petit peu   :Rolling Eyes: 

et pour les points communs, c'est aps encore ça, suffit de voir les versions différentes des logiciels qui existent pour chanque version de Linux... le vrai bordel   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Oupsman

Oui c'est vrai, sans compter que les patches sortent plus vite (beaucoup plus vite) sous Linux.

L'image que je veux lier, c'est un smiley moqueur ...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *bassman_fr wrote:*   n'oublions pas que sous windows 90 % des gens utilisent encore internet explorer (ha ha ha), c'est un exemple mais c'est valable pour des tas de logiciels (office,winzip, ...) Donc beaucoup plus facile de faire des virus qui exploiteront les failles de ces logiciels hyper répandus.
> 
> Sous linux hé hé il faudrait un virus qui exploite une faille de : galeon,konqueror, firefox, mozilla et d'autres à la fois . 
> 
> Enfin bref, si la diversité du parc logiciel reste ce qu'elle est actuellement, pas grand chose à craindre 
> ...

 

les failles MS IE et les potentielles failles des services que tu cites sont de types differents

MS IE met le systeme en danger en interpretant n'importe quoi dans une page web sans faire gaffe, un virus pour les services reseau, il faut deja passer par le biais d'un buffer overflow ou un truc du style !

----------

## Diagorn

Il ne fait pas oublier que root n'est pas utilisé pour une utilisation normale, donc même si un virus arrivé sur un système Linux, son action serait bien limité

----------

## Oupsman

Vrai aussi. Mais les vers qui attaquent les failles de Windows ne sont pas les plus dangereux selon moi

Cf blaster, code red, nimda, netsky.

----------

## Diagorn

non le virus le plus dangereux est bien sur l'utilisateur   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Diagorn wrote:*   

> Il ne fait pas oublier que root n'est pas utilisé pour une utilisation normale, donc même si un virus arrivé sur un système Linux, son action serait bien limité

 

Exact, comme quoi, apres toute (une grande partie) de la securite repose sur le kernel ! Et vu comment les patchs/versions avancent  :Very Happy: 

je ne parle meme pas des patchs securite pour le kernel (grsecurity, NSA, ..)

----------

## Diagorn

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Exact, comme quoi, apres toute (une grande partie) de la securite repose sur le kernel ! Et vu comment les patchs/versions avancent 
> 
> 

 

Et sur la politique de l'administrateur  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

le systeme de package est du domaine de la distribution. Donc c'est normal que ce ne soit pas compatible sur toutes les distrib. Cela dit un ./configure && make && make install devrait marche sur toutes les distrib (c'est le cas non ?) donc il me semble que dans les grandes lignes il faut respecter la LSB puis c'est tout... Bien qu'une uniformisation de /etc serait la bienvenue ! histoire de pouvoir faire des outils de configuration plus facile (car ne doit pas savoir parser 1000 structure de fichier différent) et aussi ça permetrait d'avoir des outils de configuration indépendant de la distrib, et donc bien intégré dans les VW... comme le fait de plus en plus KDE et GNOME.

Edit: Encore heureux que la sécurité repose sur le kernel !! un utilisateur ne devrait pas avoir les moyen d'influancer la sécurité, fin uniquement dans son domaine de permision évidement, d'où la plus grande prudance à avoir en manupulant root puisque son domaine de permisions est plutot vaste...

----------

## yuk159

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Cela dit un ./configure && make && make install devrait marche sur toutes les distrib (c'est le cas non ?) donc il me semble que dans les grandes lignes il faut respecter la LSB puis c'est tout...

 

Le ./configure.... fonctionne

Ouai, mais le problème sur les grosses distros c'est les dépendances.

Et c'est plutot difficile à uniformiser puisque les dev de ces distro préfèrent souvent choisir tel paquet plutot q'un autre, et perso je trouve pas ça plus mal  :Wink: 

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Bien qu'une uniformisation de /etc serait la bienvenue ! histoire de pouvoir faire des outils de configuration plus facile (car ne doit pas savoir parser 1000 structure de fichier différent) et aussi ça permetrait d'avoir des outils de configuration indépendant de la distrib

 

La encore je vois déja deux façon relativement différentes de booter le noyau, et une fois encore cela dépend des choix fait au départ par les dev

et cela m'étonnerai beaucoup que les dev Gentoo (par exemple) partent du jour au lendemain sur System V pour booter leur distro et sur du RPM comme sytème de paquets. (oups j'ai peut-être commis un sacrilège là...  :Mr. Green: )

----------

## bosozoku

Moi personnellement je ne suis franchement pas pour que 90% des utilisateurs d'ordinateurs utilisent Linux. Oui oui je sais, je suis un peu égoiste, je garde le meilleur pour moi  :Smile: 

Sinon je pour à fond pour l'uniformisation des fichiers de config. Ya d'ailleur un projet de base des registres si vous savez pas. (j'ai plus l'url par contre...)

----------

## kernelsensei

de toute maniere, 90% d'utilisateurs sur un certain OS quel qu'il soit je trouve pas ca franchement super !

je reprends un peu l'idée de zdra avec 10% de ceci, 10% de cela, .. 15% celui-ci, .... etc !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> cela m'étonnerai beaucoup que les dev Gentoo (par exemple) partent du jour au lendemain sur System V pour booter leur distro et sur du RPM comme sytème de paquets. (oups j'ai peut-être commis un sacrilège là... )

 

hum serait-ce le troll qui cache la foret ? (ou plutot la foret qui cache le troll ?) ou encore l'arbre qui cache le troll caché par la foret ?

ou encore l'arbre de la foret qui cache le troll caché par cette derniere ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

Je voudrais juste revenir sur ça:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il ne fait pas oublier que root n'est pas utilisé pour une utilisation normale, donc même si un virus arrivé sur un système Linux, son action serait bien limité
> 
> 

 

 Je suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec ça, même si je vois ce que tu veux dire. C'est peut-être vrai pour par exemple un serveur universitaire où on se fout pas mal qu'un pauvre étudiant bousille son /home de 50 Mo. Mais en utilisation desktop (et à mon avis c'est + dans le cadre de ce thread, vu qu'on parle de passage de windows à linux!), les données utilisateurs sont plus importantes que le système. Personnellement, je m'en fous de mon système, de toute façon je le bousille tout seul tous les jours, sans avoir besoin de virus  :Twisted Evil:   et ça se reconstruit vite fait. Par contre, je serais bien embêté de perdre mes films, mp3, photos, mails... Faut arreter de penser qu'au système, l'informatique c'est pas fait que pour les geeks asociaux ou les administrateurs systèmes.

 Et puis si vous parlez de la propagation du virus, même sans être root, un utilisateur a quand même pas mal de moyens de communiquer avec le monde, notamment les mails et le p2p (et c'est largement suffisant) ... Vous allez pas me faire croire que vos firewall ne vous laisse que surfer sur le web! 

 Et puis en utilisation desktop, souvent l'utilisateur est l'administrateur, et il y a énormément de possibilités de forcer un utilisateur à rentrer son mot de passe root, non? On a besoin de passer en root pour beaucoup de choses (emerge?), et à force ça devient tellement automatique qu'on se pose pas de question quand on  passe en root. Du bon social engineering peut venir à bout même des geeks les plus avertis.

----------

## bosozoku

bluffé  :Smile: 

J'avais pas pensé à tout ça ! C'est vrai que les répertoires utilisateurs et les partitions de stockage sont importantes...

Mais en imaginant que dans quelques années, il yait réellement 90% des gens sous Linux. Bah les virus auront  pas une durée de vie très longue avec un systeme ouvert comme linux. Comme ça à été dis plus haut, un mec capable de découvrir une faille dans le système et de l'exploiter, est aussi capable de la corriger.

Sachant qu'il existe des milliers de dev Linux,  je ne pense pas qu'il y'aura trop de problèmes (en tout cas, infiniment moins qu'actuellement sous windows). Dans le cas bien sur ou yaurait 90% des gens sous linux... ce qui me laisse dubitatoire   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zdra

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> bluffé 

 

+1

J'avais pas pensé le desktop sous cet angle.... Cela dit avoir la possibilité d'une zone démilitarisée est un atous majeur ! Meme pour une utitilisation desktop il n'est pas tres compliqué de créer un utilisateur "backup" à qui on confie tt les fichier sensible, et on prend soins de ne donner le droit d'écriture à presonne d'autre sur les fichier de backup... c'est ce que je fais moi sur ma machine, mais j'avoue que ça risque de larguer ma mere si jlui dit de faire ça   :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

En même temps le social engeneering ne peut être utilisé de manière massive.... et même temps en desktop j'ai du mal à imaginer un script/virus ou quoi que ce soit d'autres capables de prendre la place d'un outil système tel emerge ou tout du moins d'une manière destructrice pour la majorité. Il y aura toujours une partie qui sera emmerdée mais pas la majorité. Les premiers à se faire avoir avertiront les autres, en un jour l'info sera connu de tous. Bien sûr c'est embêtant de faire partie de ceux qui se feront avoir, mais ce que je veux dire c'est que j'ai du mal à imaginer que l'on puisse connaitre le même type de problème et avec les mêmes ampleurs.

----------

## limacette

Y avait pas des statistique qui avaient été faites disant que dans +/- 10 ans linux serait considéré par Mr Tout Le Monde comme une alternative a windows???

----------

## zdra

ouai tout les ans on dit "dans 10ans"... depuis 10ans.... mais c pas encore arrivé  :Laughing: 

----------

## petrasl

 *limacette wrote:*   

> Y avait pas des statistique qui avaient été faites disant que dans +/- 10 ans linux serait considéré par Mr Tout Le Monde comme une alternative a windows???

 

Sur slashdot.org il y a quelques mois, ils disaient que pour 2008 le 20% des deskop seraient sur linux

----------

## limacette

En tout cas meme si linux n'arrive jamais a percer dans le monde du pc de mr tout le monde , c est pas grave, pcq les professionels eux commencent a serieusement s'interesser a linux ce qui selon moi est un peu plus intéressant que l'utilisateur x ou y car c est qd meme grace au sociétés que ca pourrait bouger un peu plus au niveau hardware surtout... Mais il y a encore des sociétés que ca n intéressent pas: exemple: J avais ete avec l ecole voir une societe de backup online et ils utilisaient uniquement du windows quand j ai demande pourquoi ils utilisaient ca ils m ont dit que c est pcq c est plus facile... Et evidemment je leur ai demande si ils avaient eu des problemes d intrusions ou de virus , la réponse ==> oui bien sur ca peut arriver... Et quand je leur ai parlé de linux c est a peine pas si je suis passé pour un E.T.... Enfin... au moins des sociétés importantes comme ibm soutiennent linux...

----------

## psylo

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Je voudrais juste revenir sur ça:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Il ne fait pas oublier que root n'est pas utilisé pour une utilisation normale, donc même si un virus arrivé sur un système Linux, son action serait bien limité
> ...

 

Moyennement d'accord. Je m'exlique:

En effet, l'informatique n'est pas faite que pour les geeks mais j'ai bien remarqué que si tous les utilisateurs d'un PC sont administrateurs de la machine, cette machine devient très très très vite une infâme merde qui avance aussi vite qu'un escargot asthmatique.

Maintenant, quand tu changes d'OS, faudra bien te faire à certains changements:

1) Tout le monde n'est plus administrateur/root;

2) N'est administrateur/root qu'une seule personne.

C'est certainement plus chiant mais le prix de la stabilité est là...

Quand à la perte de documents, c'est emmerdant mais ça peut arriver sur n'importe quel OS, à n'importe quel utilisateur, à cause de n'importe quoi (virus, fausse manoeuvre, problème hardware,...). Les seuls moyens d'y échapper sont:

1) des backup journaliers sur des tapes;

2) des DD montés en RAID5.

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  Et puis si vous parlez de la propagation du virus, même sans être root, un utilisateur a quand même pas mal de moyens de communiquer avec le monde, notamment les mails et le p2p (et c'est largement suffisant) ... Vous allez pas me faire croire que vos firewall ne vous laisse que surfer sur le web! 

 

Entièrement d'accord...

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  Et puis en utilisation desktop, souvent l'utilisateur est l'administrateur, et il y a énormément de possibilités de forcer un utilisateur à rentrer son mot de passe root, non? On a besoin de passer en root pour beaucoup de choses (emerge?), et à force ça devient tellement automatique qu'on se pose pas de question quand on  passe en root. Du bon social engineering peut venir à bout même des geeks les plus avertis.

 

Pas d'accord, je ne passe en root que quand j'en ai le besoin (emerge et faire des modif de config). De plus, il faut être cinglé pour travailler en root tout le temps: tu te loupes dans une commande (rm -rf * pour ne citer qu'elle) et hop... Plus rien...

----------

## Diagorn

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Je voudrais juste revenir sur ça:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Il ne fait pas oublier que root n'est pas utilisé pour une utilisation normale, donc même si un virus arrivé sur un système Linux, son action serait bien limité
> ...

 

Certe mais tu oublis une chose, c'est qu'en entreprise le système est tout aussi important que les données. pourquoi ? Prenons par exemple la gentoo ou la compilation est assez longue. Si c'est le serveur principal, les utilisateurs sont bloqué et ne peuvent pas travailler et tu peux me croire c'est carrement l'horreur.

De plus cela n'infectera qu'un seul utilisateur donc le préjudice et limité.

Il faut savoir que le temps c'est de l'argent et si tu bloques une entreprise entière à cause du système alors c'est l'entreprise que tu met en peril.

----------

## Oupsman

Un système cela se sauvegarde. Je suis en train de construire une gentoo pour mon portable. 

Une fois qu'elle sera construite, je vais faire un backup du système sur mon serveur, histoire de restaurer rapidement.

Ensuite, tu prends l'exemple de la gentoo, mais elle est je pense rarement utilisé en prod pour des systèmes critiques. 

Les entreprises préfèrent en général utiliser des distros reconnues, RedHat en général, histoire d'avoir du support.

C'est con à dire, mais la seule distro certifiée Oracle, c'est la RH7.2. Et Oracle fonctionne mal sur une autre distrib.

----------

## Diagorn

Prenons alors le cas de n' importe quel distrib, même un système sauvegardé il y a quand même un blocage des utilisateurs. Tandis que un home d'un utilisateur ne bloque pas tout le monde.

(Du moment ou les sauvegardes ont été faites correctement bien sur)

----------

## DuF

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Un système cela se sauvegarde. Je suis en train de construire une gentoo pour mon portable. 
> 
> Une fois qu'elle sera construite, je vais faire un backup du système sur mon serveur, histoire de restaurer rapidement.
> 
> Ensuite, tu prends l'exemple de la gentoo, mais elle est je pense rarement utilisé en prod pour des systèmes critiques. 
> ...

 

Simple question : Les Red Hat Enterprise Linux AS 2 et 3 ne sont pas certifiées oracle ?

----------

## Oupsman

Pas à ma connaissance.

----------

## DuF

Cela me paraissait étonnant surtout que j'en avais vu passé sous les yeux avec l'impression que c'était bien certifié avec support et tout ce qui va bien, donc j'ai trouvé ça comme informations : http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/htdocs/linux_techsupp_faq.html#Linux_Distributions

----------

## Oupsman

OK, va falloir que je prévienne mes collègues qu'ils se font chier avec une ancienne distro pour rien  :Laughing: 

Ca va pas leur faire plaisir  :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

Euh bah ce qui reste de pas leur faire plaisir c'est le prix surtout, car il y a une grosse différence entre ces distributions là  :Smile: 

----------

## anonjoe

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais en imaginant que dans quelques années, il yait réellement 90% des gens sous Linux. Bah les virus auront  pas une durée de vie très longue avec un systeme ouvert comme linux. Comme ça à été dis plus haut, un mec capable de découvrir une faille dans le système et de l'exploiter, est aussi capable de la corriger.
> 
> 

 

Nan mais clair les gars faut s'elargir l'esprit un peu 90 % des gens sous nux ne veut pas dire 90 % de gars ki maitrise, si ya une tel propagation de merde sous win c aussi parce que les gens ne font pas leur maj, et a mon avis si on etait tous sous nux ca serait exactement la même chose.

Bien sur les pb seront plus vite régler sous linux, mais ca veut pas dire que les patch seront forcément installer, moi perso ca me gave d'avoir a recompiler mon noyau toutes les semaine parce que ya un patch ou un nouveau noyau ki est sorti.

Tout ca pour dire que si Linux est épargné par les merde c parce qu'il n'est pas super répandu.

----------

## Darkael

@anonjoe: t'es vexé que ton troll ne dépasse pas plus de 50 posts en 3 jours, alors t'essaie de le relancer un peu?   :Razz: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Un troll à l'agonie ça fait toujours pitié, il faut essayer de le réanimer pour le sauver !

Là je crois que c'est foutu, paix à son âme.

----------

## anonjoe

lol nan pas du tout :p

mais je pensais que il y aurait un peu plus de pour et contre et pas 90% (justement) de  *Quote:*   

> oh oui linux est le meilleur du monde rien ne peut l'atteindre

 

enfin d'accord c le meilleur du monde mais je pense qu'il faut toujours se remetre en cause et c pas avec des oh mais non c telement sécurisé qu'on ne craint rien qu'on va aller très loin.

D'ailleur ca me rappelle quelque chose, en fait ca me rappelle des tas de trucs:

Les footeux trop sur d'eux pour gagner un seul match...

Pour ceux ki on été assidu en histoire (pas comme moi  :Wink:  ) il me semble que la ligne maginaux ct le même genre mais non pas de soucis on est protégé, en attendant on c bien fait enflé.

J'suis sur qu'il y en a plein l'Histoire de truc de se genre.

bon voila j'crois j'avais un peu envie de me défouler ca fait du bien

mais j'aime pas ca être seul contre tout le monde trop longtemps alors ouai c clair ca serait trop bien qu'on s'occupe bien de nous avec plein de jeux plein de drivers whaou  :Smile: 

Et c clair que l'avantage c que p'tet que les informaticiens du dimanche se feront toujours enflé, mais c vrai que nous (j'pense qu'on est a peu près bien informé, et on touche un peu) on devrais y voir que des avantages car les qq inconveignant seront vite zapé par les gentils  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

 *anonjoe wrote:*   

> (...) moi perso ca me gave d'avoir a recompiler mon noyau toutes les semaine parce que ya un patch ou un nouveau noyau ki est sorti.
> 
> Tout ca pour dire que si Linux est épargné par les merde c parce qu'il n'est pas super répandu.

 

Pour la recompilation du noyau qui te gave il ne faut pas utiliser de distribution source si tu ne veux pas de problèmes. Tout est question de choix, de tolérances aux contraintes lié aux choix que l'on fait...

----------

## anonjoe

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Pour la recompilation du noyau qui te gave il ne faut pas utiliser de distribution source si tu ne veux pas de problèmes. Tout est question de choix, de tolérances aux contraintes lié aux choix que l'on fait...

 

Bon j'suis pas un super calé en Linux, mais arrété moi si je me plante ok ya des distrib ou tu compile pas des sources, mais de toute façon si ya un trou de sécurité sur un noyau 2.x.x.x ki etait sencé être nickel au moment ou genre redhat la mis sur sa distrib ca n'empêche que qu'il va falloir mettre a jour ton noyau si tu veux combler se trou non ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *anonjoe wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   Pour la recompilation du noyau qui te gave il ne faut pas utiliser de distribution source si tu ne veux pas de problèmes. Tout est question de choix, de tolérances aux contraintes lié aux choix que l'on fait... 
> 
> Bon j'suis pas un super calé en Linux, mais arrété moi si je me plante ok ya des distrib ou tu compile pas des sources, mais de toute façon si ya un trou de sécurité sur un noyau 2.x.x.x ki etait sencé être nickel au moment ou genre redhat la mis sur sa distrib ca n'empêche que qu'il va falloir mettre a jour ton noyau si tu veux combler se trou non ?

 

ben oui par exemple avec un truc du style :

```
apt-get update

apt-get install linux-kernel
```

----------

## zdra

tu te trompes, des mises à jours sont dispo sur toutes les distrib, avec fedora core 2 par exemple en 3 cliques t'as un systeme à jours au niveau sécurité (pas de mise à jours de nouveaux programmes jpenses). Mandrake c'est pareil. Cela dis, leurs systeme d'update de RPM sont à la chevie de portage ou apt-get  :Wink:  bien que mon expérience en la matiere commence à dater....

----------

## anonjoe

bon j'sais même plus ce que je racconte :-S

Ok ok j'ai perdu, mais faut dire que seul contre tous c chaud.

essayer vous verrez  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je veux bien essayer de defendre ton point de vue mais c'est quoi? ...

----------

